# Gaggia Baby OPV?????



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi all.

I bought a pressure gauge and tested my baby today and it's running well above 11 bars (can see after that)

Anyway I wanted to a just the opv but can't seem to locate one.

Question is does it even have one?? If yes where and if no can it be modded to have one???

Many thanks

Gary


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Apparently some of them do and some don't. Opening it up should tell you.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

what model baby


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Baby 06 class


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

potentially you could put an opv from the gaggia evolution/coffee deluxe on to the class pump. you would need a bit of new pipe work tho also


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks mate. I'll look at that.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

hi mate,

how did you get on with this? did you carry out the mod?

regards

mo



GaryG said:


> Thanks mate. I'll look at that.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I got a Baby down to 10 bar, video & comments in this thread here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21593-Poss-mod-no-goes-on-the-2015-Classic&p=259916#post259916


----------

